# Painting a yeti cooler



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Just bought my wife a yeti roadie that is white and for Christmas was going to see if someone could paint it for me possibly do something airbrushed also. Does anyone know a local company that could do this for me? thanks


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

No painted but Michael Cole dips them in Jay about any pattern you could want.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure how well it would stick, maybe a vinyl wrap?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yea I don't know if it will stick good on the plastic over time. It would probably nick real easy unless it was protected with some sort of protective coating over the paint, but that coating may darken from direct sunlight over the coarse of a summer.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Call Michael and talk to him about it-from what I have seen, hydro dipping is pretty resilient. It's isn't a simple sticker like some may lead you to believe.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks will give him a call, I have seem them do the dipping on tv, and yes that's what I was wondering how well paint or dipping would hold up. How can I lookup a number for him?


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

cerakote it


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

Or get get a vinyl sticker printed of what you want and stick it in the cooler I bet it would last longer. The HDPE plastic that the coolers are made of do not hold paint well.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm an automotive painter, and I've painted the cups with great results, but never a cooler. I have no doubt that I could make it stick, but I think a wrap or dip would be a better option. I know that I have unlimited paint resources, and could 100% make it work, but I would never paint one of mine.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

MikeH said:


> I'm an automotive painter, and I've painted the cups with great results, but never a cooler. I have no doubt that I could make it stick, but I think a wrap or dip would be a better option. I know that I have unlimited paint resources, and could 100% make it work, but I would never paint one of mine.


Too much prep work and you'd have to use allgrip or automotive paint...very expensive paint...then pay someone to do the artwork...a vynil wrap is definitely the way to go..


----------

